# Are there any programs which let you create custom character sheets?



## Slit518 (May 31, 2021)

Are there any programs out there that allow one to create custom character sheets?

A program that doesn't use script coding, maybe something Drag & Drop? Or at the least edit/insert field?

And if not, what is the general price range for a custom character sheet?


----------



## John Dallman (May 31, 2021)

Some clarification would help. Are you talking about programs for designing paper character sheets, to be filled out by hand? Or form-fillable PDFs? Or something else?


----------



## Slit518 (May 31, 2021)

John Dallman said:


> Some clarification would help. Are you talking about programs for designing paper character sheets, to be filled out by hand? Or form-fillable PDFs? Or something else?




Form-fillable PDFs would be preferred, but, also being filled out by hand isn't a bad addition.

Basically, a digital and a printable version.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (May 31, 2021)

You posted in general tabletop, so are you looking for something that can be modified for different types of game systems or something for a specific genre?

Edit: this was the first search result when I typed "customizable rpg character sheets" into Google:









						Character Sheet Online, web tool for role-playing games new generation
					

Creating dynamic character sheets online for your role-playing games has never been easier. No more need for sheets or dice for your role-playing games, the site allows you to create and customize your character sheets, share the sheets with your friends, roll dices, use the skills of your...




					charactersheetonline.com
				




I don't see anything on the main page as to whether it is free or costs something to use after you register.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 1, 2021)

see the following. may have something Character Sheets


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 2, 2021)

Slit518 said:


> Are there any programs out there that allow one to create custom character sheets?
> 
> A program that doesn't use script coding, maybe something Drag & Drop? Or at the least edit/insert field?



Depends how long you want to spend working on the customization.

I say this because I've done customized sheets for my own game using Excel - I'm pretty happy with the end result, where I can now just fill in the blanks either in writing or by input - but be warned: it's a long slow process getting to that point.


----------



## Slit518 (Jun 2, 2021)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> You posted in general tabletop, so are you looking for something that can be modified for different types of game systems or something for a specific genre?
> 
> Edit: this was the first search result when I typed "customizable rpg character sheets" into Google:
> 
> ...




If I recall correctly, I didn't have any luck with that tool for some reason. It was either too basic, was missing functions I needed, or something along those lines.

I appreciate the feedback, though.



Hand of Evil said:


> see the following. may have something Character Sheets




I am not looking for someone else's custom sheets, I am looking to make my own.



Lanefan said:


> Depends how long you want to spend working on the customization.
> 
> I say this because I've done customized sheets for my own game using Excel - I'm pretty happy with the end result, where I can now just fill in the blanks either in writing or by input - but be warned: it's a long slow process getting to that point.




Show me an example? Attach a few pictures of what they look like?


----------



## kenada (Jun 3, 2021)

I use Affinity Designer and Affinity Publisher (depending on how text-heavy the sheets will be), but anything capable of drawing boxes and displaying text should be sufficient. For example, this OSE sheet was done in the AD while this WWN sheet was done in AP. However, all you really need is a program that can draw boxes, do formatting, and display text.

For example, using Excel (like @Lanefan suggests), you would size the cells to whatever size you needed and use cell borders to draw the boxes. See below for an example of a very simple D&D ability score block, but the same idea would apply for other sections (feat lists, spell lists, etc). Note that the program I’m using is Numbers (because I don’t have Excel), but the same idea applies.


----------



## aramis erak (Jun 4, 2021)

Libre Office can take any of its documents and generate form-fillable PDFs, but there is a learning curve for the form functionality, and if you want calculations, you're going to be dealing with (at least) spreadsheet formulas, if not full on VB and/or JavaScript.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 4, 2021)

I use MS Publisher.


----------

